# Nozzle Tips



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Anybody out there using Teejet Turbo TwinJet Twin Flat Spray Tips? Opinions?


----------



## Schrfarms (May 5, 2019)

I used them starting last year only spray 100 acres. At the spray meetings I attend that is the nozzle they say is the best for drift beings it is air induced and mixes with the droplets of the water. The spray goes forward as well as to the back catching the front and the back of the plants. They seemed to work well for me I am using the red nozzles running 30 psi. Putting 20 gallons a acre on.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

What ground speed ?


----------



## Schrfarms (May 5, 2019)

Not sure what speed. I calibrate sprayer to tractor. My nozzle spacing is 21 inches apart so you drive 204 feet 1 /100th of acre and time travel . ( mine is 30 seconds) running at same rpms the entire time at a speed you can run across your fields with sprayer. Then with water in sprayer run sprayer at same rpms you did when you traveled the 204 feet/ mine is 30 seconds. Collect water for same time it took to travel 204 feet and what ever the amount in ounces you collect is Every ounce is one gallon( mine is 20 ) so 20 ounces is 20 gallons per acre. Nozzle spacing does make a difference on how many feet you travel for test run. There is a chart that tells how many feet to travel for different nozzle spacing. Not sure if this is what you wanted to know but always good to know


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I bet a red tip at 30 PSI is around 5 mph. I think the turbo twins are a good nozzle. One thing we have found over the years nozzle for nozzle the AI tip will improve drift by about 300 to 500% over a conventional as advertised. But the coverage isn't quite as good.. someone mentioned running an AI tip at 30 PSI and that's okay.. I have a rate controller and with any of the AI tips as soon as I slow down lower than 35 PSI I can easily see the coverage isn't as good. You can run an errand ducted tip at 40 PSI without it any concern for drift and at that pressure you'll get much better coverage.. again I was just sharing someone said on here they have a fixed rate of 30 PSI on an AI tip and if I had a fixed rate I just bump it up a little bit 30 in my mind is a little low on an AI nozzle.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

In the battle against water hemp, I discarded my AI tips and went back to plain old flat fans for coverage. I am using liberty beans and not dicamba.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah I use the same formula too. I was just wondering. I use the flat fans for all my herbicides with pretty good results. Thanks for the info.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> In the battle against water hemp, I discarded my AI tips and went back to plain old flat fans for coverage. I am using liberty beans and not dicamba.


Yes if I farmed where you did I would do the same . , where i farm i wont spray an inch without AI Tips.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Think it was teejet who did have a very comprehensive chart nozzle by nozzle showed pressure and speed gave you the gallons per acre. I have done my best to find it again and have failed. Don't find it on teejet web site or doing general internet search.

Again think teejet is the company who use to have this info on their box nozzles but have seen them in a box in a while. Might just be my dealership.

Anyone know of a site for those charts?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Get the tee jet app


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I use the TJ low-drift flat fans and I am very satisfied with the results. Especially happy with the problem free results when using dicamba formulations.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

haybaler101 said:


> Get the tee jet app


I tried and hit issue, seems it is not working with iPhone with current operating system update. So thought would download the Android on my computer and could not find it under tee jet when the apps open for Android. Open for suggestions. Is there another program ought to consider?


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Palmettokat said:


> Think it was teejet who did have a very comprehensive chart nozzle by nozzle showed pressure and speed gave you the gallons per acre. I have done my best to find it again and have failed. Don't find it on teejet web site or doing general internet search.
> 
> Again think teejet is the company who use to have this info on their box nozzles but have seen them in a box in a while. Might just be my dealership.
> 
> Anyone know of a site for those charts?


I went to the tee jet site and in the nozzle selection chart you click on the nozzle type and it will bring up the chart for that nozzle type. I have not tried the app for a phone. The nozzle I mentioned in the original post is not an AI nozzle.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It does seem that the app works poorly as Kenneth first alluded to.....and Troy has made a good suggestion on accessing charts. Attached is the nozzle types with the chart info access link posted to the right of each nozzle type.

Regards, Mike

https://www.teejet.com/spray_application/nozzles.aspx


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Palmettokat said:


> I tried and hit issue, seems it is not working with iPhone with current operating system update. So thought would download the Android on my computer and could not find it under tee jet when the apps open for Android. Open for suggestions. Is there another program ought to consider?


Yes, I have the app on my iPad and I clicked on it after commenting on this thread and found out it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks to each one who helped me on the chart for pressure and speed.


----------

